

Ask HN: Which blogs do you always want to visit? - ashitvora

Which blogs do you have in your MUST-READ list or you are always waiting for new posts? Be it technical, non-technical, whatever.<p>Let me start with myself.<p>1. http://www.contemporist.com/
2. http://www.threadless.com/
======
kingsidharth
_Seth Godin_ <http://sethgodin.typepad.com/> (Marketing & Life)

 _IttyBiz_ <http://ittybiz.com/> (Marketing)

 _SmartBear_ <http://blog.asmartbear.com/> (Startups Advice)

 _Signal vs Noise (37 Signals)_ <http://37signals.com/svn/posts> (Startups,
Design & Strategies)

 _The UX Booth_ <http://www.uxbooth.com/> (UX, Design)

 _64 Notes_ <http://www.64notes.com/> (My own startup, entrepreneur advice -
yes I read it!)

 _Design+View_ <http://andyrutledge.com/> (Design)

~~~
ashitvora
Yea Signal vs Noise is also on my must-read list.

forgot to mention :)

------
jgrahamc
None

